# Number Unavailable



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi

I have 2 UK Tivos and live outside the UK.

Up to December 19th the Tivos both downloaded the TV listings through the 
internet - no problems.

Due to circumstances I have not used them since December, now when I try to 
update the TV listings I get the error message "Number Unavaialble", this is 
happening with both machines.

Is anyone else having this problem?

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Maybe your local UUNET number has changed? I'm not having any problems downloading via the net.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

You say you are connecting by the Internet, but how? Are you using dial up or broadband?

If BB has your ISP introduced proxies?


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks

Downloading via BB - satellite BB

The system does and has always used proxies.

Why would a proxy cause a problem connecting?

I can understand it not getting new data, but not why it cannot connect.

Does anyone know the IP address of the data source?

Once again many thanks for the responses.


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

Please can someone assist.

Nothing has changed on the Tivo. It can get on to the internet, I pinged a UK site.

This really frustrating

Thanks


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

If you have TivoWeb on the machine its really important to make sure that each line in your rc.sysinit.author file (or rc.sysinit.author.edit file if you are using Sanderton's Startup Editor utility for Tivoweb) ends with *>/dev/null 2>&1 &* as if this isn't the case this causes TivoWeb, Endpad, Autospace and other memory resident programs not to be backgrounded properly compared to the main Tivo application, which can suddenly start interfering with the daily call by broadband.

If that doesn't cure your problem you may also want to try rerunning Guided Setup to a program platform that is not your current one (eg to digital cable instead of your current digital satellite) and then when complete and reindexed etc rerun Guided Setup again back to Digital Satellite.

Also make sure to reboot your machine via the System Reset menus and three thumbs down and enter, first turning off at the Powering Up screen for 2 minutes and then restarting. Then reboot again via System Reset but not turning off the power at Powering Up (these are so called cold and warm reboots that help clear any issues on the Tivo with database corruption) after a Guided Setup has fully completed (including all indexing which can take several hours) and before you run the next Guided Setup back to your original platform.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

The other problem I have now - is that I followed the guidance of running 
the Set Up procedure which works until I get to "Setup Call"

When the call fail I cannot get out of this Setup rountine.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

The "rc.sysinit.author" reads as

#!/bin/bash
/var/hack/bin/tivoftpd &
#/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb
#Start TivoWebPlus
/etc/init.d/./tivowebplus
mount -o remount,rw /
# Call the Tivo Package Manager Startup Scripts
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.tpm

Should it read

#!/bin/bash
/var/hack/bin/tivoftpd & >/dev/null 2>&1 &
#/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb
#Start TivoWebPlus
/etc/init.d/./tivowebplus >/dev/null 2>&1 &
mount -o remount,rw /
# Call the Tivo Package Manager Startup Scripts
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.tpm >/dev/null 2>&1 &

Thanks for all the help

Someone suggested the problem was to do with a transparent proxy server. I have done the amendments listed in

http://www.freeranger.co.uk/TiVo/HowTo.htm

but this has not helped matters


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

kathekas said:


> Should it read
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> /var/hack/bin/tivoftpd & >/dev/null 2>&1 &
> ...


Yes change it to that.

The *>dev/null 2>&1 &* bit properly backgrounds these applications so they don't interfere with the daily call. Especially when the daily call is made via the Cachecard.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I would start by commenting out everything in rc.sysinit.author except for TiVoWeb and ftp.

Are you sure your daily call type has not been reset to "dialup"? Run nic_config_tivo to check.


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks folks

So far I have implemented the suggstions from

http://www.freeranger.co.uk/TiVo/HowTo.htm

To deal with transparent proxy servers.

I have also followed the advice in this column.

Still the same problem (Failed. Number unavailable.)

I am really getting frustrated !!!!!!!!!!!

The fact that I have 2 Tivo's and the same problem occurred to both of them at the same time suggests to me the problem is outside the Tivo.

The satellite ISP is totally unresponsive.

Any other suggestions gratefully received


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

kathekas said:


> The satellite ISP is totally unresponsive.


Unresponsive on just this issue you mean?

Presumably your satellite broadband connection is still working for accessing the internet in general though?


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes the satellite broadband i working fine.

The only problem I know of is the Tivo updates

As I am not in the UK then connecting to a phone line is not an option


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

I GOT SORTED

Yes, it was proxy server causing the problem.

The workarounds didnt work, fortunately in the end the ISP turned off the proxy server to our box.

Id like to thank everyone for their kind assistance in helping me get this sorted.

Tivo is miles in front of Sky+ and where would you get the help and support I have had if I was using Sky+

Thanks again guys for your help. Very much appreciated.


----------



## AndyLee (Nov 24, 2007)

I discovered my tivo hadn't updated since 11th Nov when its last successful 
network call was made. Eventually tracked it down to my smoothwall firewall.
I had turned on transparent proxying on my firewall. Everything else worked fine 
it was just the tivo call that failed. Disabled the web proxy and lo it all works again !

I would not have expected that !


----------

